# عــــا جـــل .. استقالة محافظ قنا



## Bent Christ (19 أبريل 2011)

*علمت "بوابة الوفد" أن محافظ قنا الجديد اللواء عماد شحاتة ميخائيل قدم استقالته اليوم الثلاثاء، في ضوء تصاعد الاحتجاجات الشعبية في المحافظة الرافضة لتوليه منصبه، لكونه ثاني محافظ قبطي يتولى شئون المحافظة على التوالي.

وكان اللواء منصور العيسوي وزير الداخلية ومحسن النعمانى وزير التنمية المحلية قد وعدا أهالي قنا برفع مطلبهم بإقصاء اللواء عماد شحاتة عن منصبه محافظا لقنا، إلى المجلس العسكري ورئيس الوزراء د. عصام شرف .

ورفض المحتجون خلال الاجتماع مع العيسوي والنعماني، المفوضان من قبل الحكومة للتفاوض مع أهالي قنا، فض اعتصامهم وتسيير خطوط المواصلات إلا بعد إقصاء " شحاتة " عن منصبه .

وقال العيسوي إنه ينتمي لمحافظة قنا وانه لن يرضى أن يجبر الاهالى على محافظ لا يريدونه ، وأكد الاهالى انه عانوا كثيرا في عهد المحافظ السابق مجدي أيوب، وأنهم يتطلعون لتولية محافظ يدفع بعجلة التنمية بقنا، رافضين تكريس "كوتة" للأقباط في منصب محافظ قنا.*​


----------



## bob (19 أبريل 2011)

*قمة الجهل 
ربنا يرحمنا شعب همجي 
و خصوصا اللي ورا الموضوع ده و كله عارف مين*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (19 أبريل 2011)

*



			رافضين تكريس "كوتة" للأقباط
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


عصبتنى قوى الجملة دى
على اساس ان حد عمل كدة اصلا ولا بيعمل

قمة التخلف والجهل 
ربنا يرحمنا​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 أبريل 2011)

*شىء متوقع 
هذه الاستقاله اهداء لكل من رفع الصليب بجوار القرأن فى التحرير وقال تحيا الوحده الوطنيه *


----------



## bob (19 أبريل 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *شىء متوقع
> هذه الاستقاله اهداء لكل من رفع الصليب بجوار القرأن فى التحرير وقال تحيا الوحده الوطنيه *


*مش كانوا عايزين ثورة و حريه و ديمقراطية 
ده شعب همجي و غبي مينفعش غير انه يتعامل بال.......... علشان يمشي كويس
و حيرجعوا يقولوا ثورة مضادة و حزب وطني و فلول نظام*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 أبريل 2011)

bob قال:


> *مش كانوا عايزين ثورة و حريه و ديمقراطية
> ده شعب همجي و غبي مينفعش غير انه يتعامل بال.......... علشان يمشي كويس
> و حيرجعوا يقولوا ثورة مضادة و حزب وطني و فلول نظام*



*انا من البدايه مع كل اللى قال اننا شعب مش مهىء على ممارسة الديمقراطيه وده مش عيب ولا وصمة عار 
بس المره دى مش هيقدروا يقولوا ثورة مضادة و حزب وطني و فلول نظام 
ده شعب محافظه بالكامل ووصل الامر لعصيان مدنى يعنى قمة الرفض والكراهيه  وكان من الطبيعى ان الجيش السامى يسمع كلامهم زى ما عودنا من بداية الثوره
السؤال دلوقتى لو المحافظات كلها قامت بثوره لطرد كل من هو مسيحى فى اى مركز كان ولا حتى طالبوا بطردنا كلنا من البلد
الجيش وقتها هيفضل على عهده مع الشعب ولا ايه النظام :thnk0001:*


----------



## bob (19 أبريل 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *انا من البدايه مع كل اللى قال اننا شعب مش مهىء على ممارسة الديمقراطيه وده مش عيب ولا وصمة عار
> بس المره دى مش هيقدروا يقولوا ثورة مضادة و حزب وطني و فلول نظام
> ده شعب محافظه بالكامل ووصل الامر لعصيان مدنى يعنى قمة الرفض والكراهيه  وكان من الطبيعى ان الجيش السامى يسمع كلامهم زى ما عودنا من بداية الثوره
> السؤال دلوقتى لو المحافظات كلها قامت بثوره لطرد كل من هو مسيحى فى اى مركز كان ولا حتى طالبوا بطردنا كلنا من البلد
> الجيش وقتها هيفضل على عهده مع الشعب ولا ايه النظام :thnk0001:*


*اعتقد حيبقي الرد: الجيش و الشعب يرديوا اخراج المسيحيين
يبقي حيخرجونا *


----------



## Bent Christ (19 أبريل 2011)

_*يا جماعه  مصر عمرها
مهتبقى دول مدنيه طول ما فيها المتخلفين دوووووووول
و للاسف بيضغطوا عالناس البسيطه اللى مش فاهمه حاجه
زى موضوع الاستفتاء ده 
من الاخر مصر مش نافعه تانى​*_


----------



## miraam (19 أبريل 2011)

*حلوه اوى الديمقراطيه دى فعلا مبنيه على ثقافه هابطه و تحضر مريع بصراحه  *

*دا مش عايزينه علشان مسيحى و دا مش عايزينه علشان كان ايام مبارك حتى لو كانو كافئات مش مهم خالص دى اخر حاجه نحكم عليها انه يكون كفئ !!!!!!!!!!!! *

*منتهى الجهل و التخلف و التعصب    *

* ربنا يستر عليكى يا مصر يلى كنتى طول عمرك حتى من قبل التاريخ منارة للعلم و الحضاره و الازدهار و مع مرور الوقت الشعوب بتتقدم و احنا بننحدر *


----------



## حبيب يسوع (19 أبريل 2011)

اين حقوق المسيحين يا حكومة


----------



## SALVATION (19 أبريل 2011)

_قرار صائب يا سيادة المحافظ_
_وسلملى على الوحده الوطنية_
_شكراا للخبر_​


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 أبريل 2011)

bob قال:


> *اعتقد حيبقي الرد: الجيش و الشعب يرديوا اخراج المسيحيين
> يبقي حيخرجونا *



*تصدق عندهم حق يا بوب
هما مش عاوزين حاجه من ايام مبارك خالص
واحنا اقباط من زماااااان من ايام مبارك :giveup:*


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (19 أبريل 2011)

هههههههههههه البيت بيت ابونا ويجوا الغرب ويطردونا 

عجبا على دا زمن هو احنا علشان ساكتين يعملوا كدا نسيوا نفسهم دول ولا ايه دا بيتنا وهما اغراب علينا ولا نسيوا اصلهم كان ايه مش عايزين نتكلم 

ربنا يرحمهم قبل مايرحمنا اصل الغباء قاتل


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (19 أبريل 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *تصدق عندهم حق يا بوب*
> *هما مش عاوزين حاجه من ايام مبارك خالص*
> *واحنا اقباط من زماااااان من ايام مبارك :giveup:*


 
واحنا من قبل مبارك يادونا


----------



## bilseka (19 أبريل 2011)

عزيزي   انها   ليست   استقالة   بل   انها   اقالة   ناتجة   من   خوف   المجلس   العسكري   ورئاسة   الوزراء   من   ارهاب   السلفيين

بعد   هذا   الخبر  
احب   ان   اؤكد   لكم  ان  مصر   اصبحت   بلد   الارهاب   الاسلامي   الاولى   على   مستوى  العالم   وسوف  تنافس   ايران   وباكستان  والعراق   على  عرش   الارهاب   والتخلف


وبالرغم من   كل   ذلك   احنا   مش   هيهمنا   من   حد  لاننا   ولاد  ملك   الملوك  الذي  لا يوجد  من   يقول  له   ماذا  تفعل


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 أبريل 2011)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> واحنا من قبل مبارك يادونا



*لا يا توته مش تحاولى تقنعيهم بكلامك ده وبس بقى لحسن يقيموا عليك ايام الاسبوع كلها :smile01*


----------



## tasoni queena (19 أبريل 2011)

> *وأكد الاهالى انه عانوا كثيرا في عهد المحافظ السابق مجدي أيوب*



غباء ما بعده غباء

اللى يشوف مكالمة رولا خرسا امبارح مع واحد من الثوار المتخلفين

وهو عشان قبطى فشل معاكوا على حد قوله يبقى كلهم واحد زى بعض

شكرا مارين للخبر


----------



## ميشيل فريد (19 أبريل 2011)

*فرصة .... عشان نرجع لربنا .... فكل الاشياء تعمل معا للخير​*


----------



## Twin (19 أبريل 2011)

bob قال:


> *اعتقد حيبقي الرد: الجيش و الشعب يرديوا اخراج المسيحيين*
> *يبقي حيخرجونا *


* ههههههههه*
*يا ريتها تيجي ع الأخرج بس من بلدنا بلد الأقباط مش بلد العرب راكبي الجمال *

*بس ال أنا شيفه هيكون ..... *
*الشعب المسلم الجاهل والجيش المسلم المتواطئ مع الشعب المسلم .... يريدون أحراق المسيحين ... لأنهم أطهر دم وأنظف عرق داخل مصر ...*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 أبريل 2011)

[YOUTUBE]FVfLey0U6os&feature=player_embedded#at=95[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## red333 (19 أبريل 2011)

Twin قال:


> *ههههههههه*
> *يا ريتها تيجي ع الأخرج بس من بلدنا بلد الأقباط مش بلد العرب راكبي الجمال *​
> *بس ال أنا شيفه هيكون ..... *
> 
> *الشعب المسلم الجاهل والجيش المسلم المتواطئ مع الشعب المسلم .... يريدون أحراق المسيحين ... لأنهم أطهر دم وأنظف عرق داخل مصر ...*​


 

ليه العنصرية دى بس


----------



## السـامرية (19 أبريل 2011)

*لا تعليق بجد لانى زهقت من البلد دى
دى مابقاش فيها مكان لينا خلاص حاجة تشل بجد
*​


----------



## Twin (19 أبريل 2011)

red333 قال:


> ليه العنصرية دى بس


 
*حظك وحش .... أنا عنصري ..... *

*حلو أوي كدة*
*ضربي وبكي وسبقني وأشتكي *

*يعني مكفرين دين __ ومعكننين علينا*
*عيد مبنعيدش ... صيام مش بنقدر ... فرح مبنفرح ... حزن محدش بيجي يعزي*
*قتل أطفال ... قتل أبرياء ... تدمير أسر ... تدمير ممتلكات*
*خطف ... أغتصاب ... أسلمة ... تعتيم أعلامي ... توطئ الشرطة والجيش *

*وبعد كل هذا بتقول علي الكلمتين ال أنا قلتهم ... عنصرية *
*ده أنت أما مسلم مغيب عن الواقع .... أو مسلم وبيستهبل *

*أقلك .... أنا بقي مسيحي سلفي*


----------



## red333 (19 أبريل 2011)

Twin قال:


> *حظك وحش .... أنا عنصري ..... *​
> *حلو أوي كدة*
> *ضربي وبكي وسبقني وأشتكي *​
> 
> ...


 


المسلمين بيعملوا فى المسيحين كل ده!!!!!!!!!!!
اما انها حالة بارنويا 
او انك فاكرنى مش من مصر


----------



## noraa (19 أبريل 2011)

يا جماعة  شعب متخلففففف حرية  وديمقراطية اية واخوان اية وقال اييييييييية بيقول المسلم ولامسيحى ايد واحدة ايد بتقدم لكل مسيحى خنجر وايد بيتقدم لكل مسيحة سم مهما البلد اتغيرت هتتغير اراضى وشركات انما هتفضل مصر هية مصر خراببببببب على اللى فيها طول ما فيهخا  شعب بالتخلف دة


----------



## Twin (19 أبريل 2011)

red333 قال:


> المسلمين بيعملوا فى المسيحين كل ده!!!!!!!!!!!
> اما انها حالة بارنويا
> او انك فاكرنى مش من مصر


* أنا شايف ده .... مع أني لابس نظارة *
*ما بلك بك بالأعمي الذي لا يستطيع أن يري*​


----------



## red333 (19 أبريل 2011)

Twin قال:


> *أنا شايف ده .... مع أني لابس نظارة *
> 
> *ما بلك بك بالأعمي الذي لا يستطيع أن يري*​


 


هو الاعمى بيمنعك من الصيام


----------



## Twin (19 أبريل 2011)

red333 قال:


> هو الاعمى بيمنعك من الصيام


*ده سعتها ميبقاش أعمي ... ده يبقي رخم*
*وسبت كل ال بيحصل ومسكت في الصيام ... أه بتذلوا المسيحين في صيامهم*
*لما كليوا البطاطس في الصيام يبقي 3 أضعاف تمنه ... يبقي أيه ده*
*لما كل المطاعم تقلي في زيت الطعمية ع الصبح عجة بالبيض ... ليه يعني *
*لما تيجي نفسك تاكل تقعد تلف تسأل صيامي ده يا حاج .... يقولك يعني أيه يا برنس هو أنت صايم ..... *
*أقلك يا عم ريد .... كدة أنا مش بعمل حاجة غير أني أرد عليك .... مع أني يا عم عندي شغلي وخدمتي ... وبكسر في قوانين القسم ....*
*أقلك أعتبرني .... سلفي أرهابي وفكني*​


----------



## red333 (19 أبريل 2011)

Twin قال:


> *ده سعتها ميبقاش أعمي ... ده يبقي رخم*
> *وسبت كل ال بيحصل ومسكت في الصيام ... أه بتذلوا المسيحين في صيامهم*
> *لما كليوا البطاطس في الصيام يبقي 3 أضعاف تمنه ... يبقي أيه ده*
> *لما كل المطاعم تقلي في زيت الطعمية ع الصبح عجة بالبيض ... ليه يعني *
> ...


 

البطاطس غالية على المسيحين بس!!!!!!!!
المطاعم تقلى عجة بالبيض وترميها عندددد   فى المسيحين!!!
كده انا عرفت ان احنا بعدنا عن بعض  جداااا
----- يا خسارة


----------



## BITAR (19 أبريل 2011)

*ديمقراطيه اسلاميه*
*ههههههههههههههههههه*
*وعجبى*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 أبريل 2011)

[YOUTUBE]IV-mg074THs&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 أبريل 2011)

red333 قال:


> البطاطس غالية على المسيحين بس!!!!!!!!
> المطاعم تقلى عجة بالبيض وترميها عندددد   فى المسيحين!!!
> كده انا عرفت ان احنا بعدنا عن بعض  جداااا
> ----- يا خسارة



*انا هقولك يا اخ ريد احنا بعدنا عن بعض اد ايه
من شويه على قناة الجزيره كان فى بث حى من قنا 
 فى بنتين من ضمن اللى اتكلموا كانت كلماتهم  جارحه ومهينه لابعد الحدود
قالوا بكل عصبيه وبصوت عالى  لا مش عاوزين محافظ مسيحى احنا عاوزينه مسلم احنا مش اقل من اى محافظه تانيه علشان يجيبولنا واحد مسيحى !!!
والشيخ الشاب اللى اتكلم وراهم  قال احنا هيحكمنا رئيس مسلم يبقى بالتالى المحافظ بتاعنا لازم يكون رجل مسلم !!!!
والخلفيه كانت عباره عن هتافات بتقول اسلاميه اسلاميه عاوزينها اسلاميه
عرفت بقى يا اخ ريد احنا بعدنا اد ايه ؟؟؟*


----------



## Twin (19 أبريل 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *انا هقولك يا اخ ريد احنا بعدنا عن بعض اد ايه*
> *من شويه على قناة الجزيره كان فى بث حى من قنا *
> *فى بنتين من ضمن اللى اتكلموا كانت كلماتهم جارحه ومهينه لابعد الحدود*
> *قالوا بكل عصبيه وبصوت عالى لا مش عاوزين محافظ مسيحى احنا عاوزينه مسلم احنا مش اقل من اى محافظه تانيه علشان يجيبولنا واحد مسيحى !!!*
> ...


*شفت بعدنا ليه .... وفي أكتر وأكتر وأكتر .... والأخت دونا بتتكلم في موقف واحد حديث ... وبالمقارنة بالسابق لا شئ ده يعتبر موقف أولي أبتدائي .... التقيل كان موجود والأتقل جي ورا *

*وتبقي المشكلة مكنتش في البطاطس بكام قد ما هي كانت في صاحب المزرعة ال زرعت البطاطس *​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 أبريل 2011)

*كنت متوقع الخبر ده من يومين
وكنت اتمني انه مش يحصل
ولو كنت مكان المحافظ مكنتش اتنزلت بالسهوله دي
كان لازم يكمل ويجبرهم ع احترامه بادارته للمحافظه
مش يرفع الرايا البيضا بالسرعه دي
ع كده لو طلبوا ان المسييحين كلهم يسيبوا البلد
هنسمع كلامهم ونرفعلهم الرايا البيضا​*


----------



## Bent Christ (19 أبريل 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *كنت متوقع الخبر ده من يومين
> وكنت اتمني انه مش يحصل
> ولو كنت مكان المحافظ مكنتش اتنزلت بالسهوله دي
> كان لازم يكمل ويجبرهم ع احترامه بادارته للمحافظه
> ...



و هو ايه اللى يجبره على انا
اللى يسوى واللى ميسواش يهزقه​


----------



## السندبادعرب (19 أبريل 2011)

Twin قال:


> *شفت بعدنا ليه .... وفي أكتر وأكتر وأكتر .... والأخت دونا بتتكلم في موقف واحد حديث ... وبالمقارنة بالسابق لا شئ ده يعتبر موقف أولي أبتدائي .... التقيل كان موجود والأتقل جي ورا *
> 
> *وتبقي المشكلة مكنتش في البطاطس بكام قد ما هي كانت في صاحب المزرعة ال زرعت البطاطس *​




انا من المنصوره 

انا  كنت بتكلم مع  واحد زميلى  مسيحى يوم التلات الى فاات

مفيش كلمه قولتها وكان معارض فيهاا ومفيش كلمها قالها وكنت معترض عليهااااااا

حتى انا حسيت انى ممكن اختلف  مع مسلم اكتر منه 

دا حتى كمان  قالى انه كان بيدى صوته فى الانتخابات للاخوان  !!!!!!!!

ده غير ادام بيت جدى   بيت مسحين كان جدى فى كل عيد يروح يعيد عليهم وهما  فى كل  عيد لينا يجوا يعيدوا على جدى  وصديق خالى الانتيم مسيحى وايام  الثانويه العامه كان عندهم نت وانا معنديش  وروحت ليهم  الساعه 6 الصبح  عشان يجبوا ليا النتيجه
رمضان كانوا المسحين ياكلوا فى الدرى عشانا وكان معايا فى الفصل بتاعى 6 مسحين  الواحد مكنيش بياخد باله انهم مسحين غير فى حصص الدين  حتى حصه الدين كان الاستاذ يدينا حفظ قران كتير وكنت اعد اسمع قبل الحصه لواحد مسيحى !!!!!!

انتم الى بعاد  مش كل المسحين زيكم احنا  

مسحين مصر مش كلهم   بعاد ولا كلهم كره وحقد


----------



## esambraveheart (19 أبريل 2011)

*
الي المحاكم الدوليه  اذن لناخذ حقوقنا المسلوبة في بلدنا 

الي المحاكم الدوليه اذن لناخذ حقنا من شعب مصر المسلم المتعصب الملئ بالكراهيه و العنصريه

الي المحاكم الدوليه اذن لناخذ حقنا من المجلس العسكرى المسلم المتعصب الذي يتواطاء مع السلفيه و الاخوانجيه و يتامر مع كل مسلمي مصر المتعصبين علي مسيحيي مصر .

الي المحاكم الدوليه اذن لناخذ حقنا من  وزير الداخليه المسلم المتعصب الذي فتح ابواب مصر علي مصراعيها لكل مجرم سلفي ارهابي و وقف يصفق للمتعصبين و يعلن لهم ضمنيا و صراحة تضامنه الرخيص معهم  .

الي المحاكم الدوليه اذن لناخذ حقنا من  رئيس الوزراء المسلم المتعصب المتواطئ الضعيف الشخصية الذي لا يصلح حتي ناظرا لمدرسة ابتدائيه.​*


----------



## esambraveheart (19 أبريل 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *هذه الاستقاله اهداء لكل من رفع الصليب بجوار القرأن فى التحرير وقال تحيا الوحده الوطنيه *



*
لا و ماكانش عاجبهم مبارك و لا اللي بيايدوه

قلنا لهم اللي انتو بتعملوه ده حماقه ..قالوا اخرسوا احنا بنفهم عنكم

قلنا لهم حاينضحك عليكم في اللعبه المعفنه دي...عملوا ناصحين و مفتحين و حكماء

قلنا لهم المسلم حتي المعتدل خاين و مالوش امان ..قالوا ارحمونا بقي من تعصبكم الاعمي

​*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (19 أبريل 2011)

السندبادعرب قال:


> انا من المنصوره
> 
> انا كنت بتكلم مع واحد زميلى مسيحى يوم التلات الى فاات
> 
> ...


*دى حقيقه فعلا .. 90 % من المسيحيين مش متعصبين *
*و كويسين جدا مع المسلمين و العكس صحيح*
*و بنحط ورق تهنئة بالاعياد فى الاسانسير*
*اما فى التعصب فانا ليه تجربه مع شركة ساويرس*
*بحكم شغلى .. وكانت تجربه سيئه جدا جدا جدا *
*والقيادات الهندسيه عنده مش سهله ابدا ابدا ابدا*
*و ملخصها تعصب لاقصى الحدود*​


----------



## ganna_allah (19 أبريل 2011)

:16_14_21:السلام عليكم:16_14_21:

يعلم الله أنى دخلت هذا المنتدى صدفة خلال بحثى عن سبب رفض أهالى قنا للمحافظ عماد ميخائيل ورأيت أنه من واجبى كمصرية مسلمة أن أدخل وأتحاور معاكو والله لقد حزنت لما أل له شعبنا من فتنة وتفكك

أولا هذا إعتذار على قمة عدم الدراية بمجريات الأمور لأهالى قنا المعترضين على المحافظ لكونه مسيحى وذلك لأننا جميعاً أمام القانون مصريون ولابد أن نحاكم بأعمالنا وليس بديننا.

ثانيا كونى كمسلمة فهذا لا يعنى أننى ضد كل ما هو مسيحى فرسولنا الكريم (ص) أوصانا خيراً بأهل الكتاب و حرم إيذاء أهل الكتاب فى قوله "من آذى ذميا فليس على الملة" أى أنه ليس على ملة الإسلام وهذا لايفعله أى مسلم حقيقى موحد بالله

 ثالثاً نحن جميعاً عرب  ومصرييون وهذا رداً للأخت التى قالت أننا هنا قبل العرب ألا تتحدثى اللغة العربية إذن فأنتى عربية ،، وإذا كان هناك فرق بين المسحييون وبين المسلمون العرب فنحن أغلبنا كنا مسحييون فى عهد المسحيية ثم أسلمنا أى أننا فى النهاية جنس واحد.

 رابعاً أنت لستو نوعاً مختلفاً حتى تفكروا أن نهايتكوا الطرد من هذا البلد فأنتم مصريون ولكم حقوق مثل المسلميين ولا يتميز مصرى على مصرى طلما أنه إنسان شريف يراعى القانون.

أخيراً وليس أخراً سوف أعرض عليكم جزء من خطبة الجمعة بالجامع الأزهر:


( 

أدام الله مصر فى رخاء وتحابى وتماسك :16_14_21: السلام عليكم:16_14_21:
​


----------



## esambraveheart (19 أبريل 2011)

*عن نفسي ...سامتنع عن اداء واجباتي تجاه دولة تضطهدني كمسيحي كل هذا الاضطهاد و تكرهني لاني مسيحي كل هذه الكراهية و تحرمني حتي من ابسط حقوقي الادميه كانسان و ليس فقط كمواطن  و فقط تطالبني بواجبات و التزامات و كانما تسرقني و تسرق عرقي و مجهودي و في النهاية تهينني و ترضي لي بالمذلة و الضيم​*


----------



## ganna_allah (19 أبريل 2011)

هل  هذة الديمقراطية التى تطالبون بها أن تحذفوا ردى من المنتدى ،، شكراً أخى لقد ظننت أنكم بما أنكم تريدون الديمقراطية فأنكو لابد أنكم تطبقونها بحذافيرها...

نحن كمصريون سواء مسيحيون أو مسلمون لا نمارس أدنى الديمقراطية لأننا ما زلنا نحبوا حتى نحصل عليها وهذا لا يحزننى لأن أمريكا عندما وصلت للديمقراطية بأن يصل رئيس أسود زنجى لرئاستها أستغرق الأمر400 عام


----------



## marcelino (19 أبريل 2011)

*اة ماهو تانى واحد مسيحى اكيد وحش زى اللى قبله !

طب على كده المفروض مافيش واحد مسلم يتعين فى منصب رئيس جمهوريه او رئيس وزراء او وزير جهه هامه .. ماهو بقى هنحاسب على أساس الديانه يبقى مافيش واحد مسلم يمسك حاجه مهمه تانى فى البلد 
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 أبريل 2011)

*الاخ السندباد يبدو انك بتقابل مسيحيين من السنه
مره تقولنا ان صديقك المسيحى ينتخب الاخوان !!
ومره تقولنا مسيحى بينفى انه فى اضطهاد وان الحياه حلوه !!
بتجيبهم منين دول ؟؟؟
من فضلك لا تستفز مشاعرنا باقاويل واراء عاريه تماما من الصحه
ويا ريت تراجع مشاركاتى فى الموضوع ده وتعرف احنا وصلنا لايه 
لانه الانكار مش بيفيد
سلام ونعمه​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 أبريل 2011)

ganna_allah قال:


> هل  هذة الديمقراطية التى تطالبون بها أن تحذفوا ردى من المنتدى ،، شكراً أخى لقد ظننت أنكم بما أنكم تريدون الديمقراطية فأنكو لابد أنكم تطبقونها بحذافيرها...
> 
> نحن كمصريون سواء مسيحيون أو مسلمون لا نمارس أدنى الديمقراطية لأننا ما زلنا نحبوا حتى نحصل عليها وهذا لا يحزننى لأن أمريكا عندما وصلت للديمقراطية بأن يصل رئيس أسود زنجى لرئاستها أستغرق الأمر400 عام



*الاخت جنه بما انك عضوه جديده معانا احب انبه عليكى بانه ممنوع تماما وضع ايات قرأنيه او احاديث أو خطب الجمعه خارج قسم الحوار الاسلامى 
سلام ونعمه*


----------



## ganna_allah (19 أبريل 2011)

شكرا أختى دونا على التنويه​


----------



## esambraveheart (19 أبريل 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *الاخ السندباد يبدو انك بتقابل مسيحيين من السنه
> مره تقولنا ان صديقك المسيحى ينتخب الاخوان !!
> ومره تقولنا مسيحى بينفى انه فى اضطهاد وان الحياه حلوه !!
> بتجيبهم منين دول ؟؟؟
> ​*



*ههههه
يظهر ان الاخ السندباد بيفكرنا جايين من المريخ فقرر يحكي لنا قصه من قصص الف ليله و ليله و بيفكر اننا حانصدقها ​*


----------



## السندبادعرب (20 أبريل 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *الاخ السندباد يبدو انك بتقابل مسيحيين من السنه
> مره تقولنا ان صديقك المسيحى ينتخب الاخوان !!
> ومره تقولنا مسيحى بينفى انه فى اضطهاد وان الحياه حلوه !!
> بتجيبهم منين دول ؟؟؟
> ...




طب انا كنت جايب فى مشاركه صور ه لقسيس معتصم فى قنا وفديوا لمسيحى  معتصم فى قنا

وانت حذفت المشاركه ليه  ؟؟؟

ولا الناس الى فى الفديوا والقسيس دول سلفين متنكرين او مسحين سنه زى مانت  بتقول ؟؟؟؟؟؟

انا مش عايش فى المريخ انا شايف بعينى ان المسحين الى انا عايش معاهم مش بعاد عنا


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 أبريل 2011)

السندبادعرب قال:


> طب انا كنت جايب فى مشاركه صور ه لقسيس معتصم فى قنا وفديوا لمسيحى  معتصم فى قنا
> 
> وانت حذفت المشاركه ليه  ؟؟؟
> 
> ...



*لا اله الا المسيح
يا استاذنا السندباد حاول بس تفهمنا شويه
المحافظ القبطى السابق كان شخص فاشل فى موقعه شكلاًومضموناً باعترافنا احنا كأقباط قبل المسلمين
ولا يضيرنا فى شىء أننا نعترف بده لانه شخص مختار بعنايه لخدمة اهداف معينه 
هذا الشخص المتملق للسلطه ترك اثر سىء بظلمه الشديد للاقباط فى كثير من المواقف حتى ان الكنيسه كثيرا ما انتقدته 
فطبيعى انه تكون فى نفس المخاوف عند بعض الاشخاص ده شىء طبيعى
هتقولى ان الجديد مرفوض علشان من النظام السابق هرد واقولك انه انه تم اختيار محافظ جديد لمحافظه اخرى كان مساعد للعادلى نفسه ومحدش نطق !!
هقولك بقى سيب ده كله واسمع تعليقات الناس فى المشاركه اللى اقتبستها تحت وانت تفهم احنا بنتكلم فى ايه
شعب قنا خرج يرفض المحافظ بس لانه قبطى وده بشهادتهم وبكلامهم ويشكروا على صراحتهم وعلى عدم استخدام اسلوب اللف والدوران كأخرين
سلام ونعمه*



Dona Nabil قال:


> *انا هقولك يا اخ ريد احنا بعدنا عن بعض اد ايه
> من شويه على قناة الجزيره كان فى بث حى من قنا
> فى بنتين من ضمن اللى اتكلموا كانت كلماتهم  جارحه ومهينه لابعد الحدود
> قالوا بكل عصبيه وبصوت عالى  لا مش عاوزين محافظ مسيحى احنا عاوزينه مسلم احنا مش اقل من اى محافظه تانيه علشان يجيبولنا واحد مسيحى !!!
> ...


----------



## bob (20 أبريل 2011)

*واضح يا اخ السندباد انك من عصر السندباد فعلا لما كان المسيحيين عايشين كويسين 
حاجه اخيره بس سلام كبير لعلاء الدين هههههههههههه*


----------



## SALVATION (20 أبريل 2011)

> عن نفسي ...سامتنع عن اداء واجباتي تجاه دولة تضطهدني كمسيحي كل هذا الاضطهاد و تكرهني لاني مسيحي كل هذه الكراهية و تحرمني حتي من ابسط حقوقي الادميه كانسان و ليس فقط كمواطن و فقط تطالبني بواجبات و التزامات و كانما تسرقني و تسرق عرقي و مجهودي و في النهاية تهينني و ترضي لي بالمذلة و الضيم


_للاسف مشفتش على مر العصور جسوس خائن مسيحى_
_وده اكبر دليل على وطنيتنا وحبنا للبلد اللى ربنا اعطها لنا لنسمرها ولا نخونها_
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 أبريل 2011)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *
> 
> والقيادات الهندسيه عنده مش سهله ابدا ابدا ابدا
> و ملخصها تعصب لاقصى الحدود*​


*

معظم القيادات الهندسية فى اوراسكم مسلمين *


----------



## Scofield (20 أبريل 2011)

انا نفسى السلفين و الاخوان يمسكو البلد دى و يفقروها اكتر من فقرها و يجهلوها اكتر من جهلها و تبقى دولة صحراوية عايشة على دعارة النساء المسلمات و المسلمين يقبضون عرقهم من اخواتهم و امهاتهم و بناتهم و زوجاتهم عندها فقط اقول الاسلام هو الحل


----------



## Twin (20 أبريل 2011)

miraam قال:


> *حرام عليك يا باش مهندس دا انا بشتغل هناك برده و عندنا فى القسم الى انا فيه 90% من المديرين مسلمين و ما يقرب من 12 بنوته محجبة و كلنا اصحاب و عادى مع بعض حرام عليك *


 
*ما هو ده التخلف يا بنتي ... زعلانة ليه لما ياسر يقول كدة .... وقال أيه بيقولوا بنبعد عن بعض بالفرقة ..... نسي أويلمبك جروب ... فيها أتنين مسيحين من أولها لأخرها والأتنين ممنوعين من الترية مع أن أسمهم الرباعي مشترك ..... والا السوركي والا غيره وغيره .... هي دية المواطنة :shutup22:*​


----------



## جيلان (20 أبريل 2011)

*ياااااه فعلا سبب وجيه جدا عشن يمشوه
يعععع ده مسيحى جربااان يبقى يغوور
حتى الجيش طلع نيلة
كان مفروض يتمسك بمكانه حتى لو مات عشن يظهر للعالم اضطهادهم لان الاسباب مش كافية بس الدستور بيمنح السلطة حق تغييرهم واكيد ضغطوا عليه
يعنى على كدة لو لموا نفسهم وعملوا ثورة شيلو المسيحى ده بيكشر فى وشى هيشيلوه ده ايه الهبل ده

*


----------



## zezza (20 أبريل 2011)

http://www.youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=395319
المفروض بقى نصدق ايه ؟!!!
استقال ولا لا ما ترسوا على حل


----------



## My Rock (20 أبريل 2011)

*الموضوع خرج عن طوره
يُغلق الموضوع للحد منه
*


----------

